# [Conseil] Enlight ou Pixelmator ?



## Rom 1 (31 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurai voulu avoir des avis concernant les applications Enlight et Pixelmator, idéalement des personnes ayant utilisées les deux car je n'arrive pas à faire mon choix et vu le prix des applications...

Quelles est selon vous la plus performante ? Celle qui possède les meilleurs effets ? Les meilleurs contrôles ?

Merci !


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2015)

Pour moi les deux ne jouent pas dans la même catégorie. Enlight est une usine à filtre alors que Pixelmator est un logiciel de retouche complet, mais plus complexe du coup.

Mon choix va évidemment vers Pixelmator pour faire des vrais montages d'image et des retouches. Mais cela dépend de tes besoins. Si c'est juste changer une tonalité, pas besoin d'une app aussi complet que Pixelmator.


----------



## Rom 1 (2 Juin 2015)

Ok c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. Pixelmator est plus puissant et plus complet pour faire de la compo, des retouches localisées et des modifs précises. 
Merci du conseil ! 

Si d'autres ont des avis, n'hésitez pas.


----------

